# Lady-tauglicher Park in der Nähe von München



## Alpine Maschine (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Hab meiner Süßen gerade das Biken näher gebracht und sie hat sich am Gardasee gut geschlagen!.

Jetzt haben wir die Woche ein wenig Zeit und ich würde mit ihr gerne in einen Bikepark. Weiß da jemand von euch was, dass vom Anspruch in etwa wie der Flowtrail am Geißkopf (da ist Schiet-Wetter, leider) ist und in höchstens ca. 200 km Umkreis von München liegt?

Merci vielmals

AM


----------



## Mr.T (5. Juni 2012)

Bikepark Samerberg in der Nähe von Rosenheim wäre eine Option für einen Tagesausflug- für mehrere Tage lohnt es sich aber nicht!
Die Gegend ist durchaus reizvoll und man kann den Tag noch an einem der vielen Seen ausklingen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtstern4 (5. Juni 2012)

Hey, also den Bikepark am Geißkopf wie du schon sagtest...und dann fällt mir spontan noch der Bikepark bei uns in Bad Hindelang ein.

Was auch gut is für Anfänger (bin selbst Anfängerin und werde über kommendes langes we) ist Saalbach und Leogang in Österreich . (ist von euch knapp unter 200km)

Hoffe ich konnte dir behilflich sein und vielleicht sieht man sich in Saalbach?
(Kommen Donnerstag und fahren Samstag gegen Abend wieder heim)

Grüße Nicole


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2012)

über fronleichnam ist leider überall schietwetter angesagt. war auch gerade unser problem.
ich würde am ehesten noch do/fr irgendwo nach saalbach oder leogang fahren, da soll's noch passabel sein. am wochenende wird's dann laut vorhersage eh immer schietiger.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. Juni 2012)

Samerberg wurde mir gerade vorgeschlagen. Aber es sieht echt überall mies aus mit der Wetterlage .

Und Saalbach mit'm Mädel, dass bisher 5 mal (!) auf'm Rad gesessen hat? Ich habs mit dem Gardasee ja schon ausgereizt ...

Wie ist denn Hindelang so? Hätte als Vergleich den 422 vom Passo Rocchetta am Gardasee (hat sie super gemacht), Samerberg, Geißkopf, die leichten Strecken von Lac Blanc, wie wäre der Hindelanger da so einzuordnen?


----------



## zimtstern4 (5. Juni 2012)

Du ich bin auch noch nicht oft gefahren, eigtl nur am Geisskopf und in Hindelang.

Hindelang gibt es eben zwei Strecken. (eine Dh für dich) und die gelbe für deine Freundin.
Die gelbe kann sie super gut  fahren...is eig. nur schotterweg und zwischendrinne sind mal paar größere steine...und is super gut zum kurven fahren. Da komm sogar ich runter  

Also ich bin auch totale Anfängerin und hab mir von vielen Saalbach empfehlen lassen. (Mein Freund war auch selbst schon dort und meint ich könnte da locker fahren)

Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr auch kommt - dann hätte ich auch mal jemanden mit dem ich fahren könnte und mein freund müsste nicht immer warten 

LG


----------



## Bergabradlerin (5. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Saalbach ist machbar. Die haben doch seit letztem Sommer auch die Milka Line, also die geht auf jedenfall!!!! Und nach ein bisschen Übung geht dann auch die Blue Line. Die kann man schnell fahren und die Spielereien mitnehmen, oder eben erst mal langsam und sich rantasten.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Juni 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen: Die Milka-Line in Saalbach ist gut machbar für Anfänger. Waren letzten Sommer dort, da hatte ich mein Bike grad mal ein paar Wochen und auch null Erfahrung. Bis auf eine Kurve, die ich mich nicht getraut und geschoben hab, bin ich die aber durchgefahren und hatte auch meinen Spaß dabei...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juni 2012)

Für den Samerberg reicht dir doch auch ein halber Tag, das ist grad recht. Wenn´s feucht ist, wird die Strecke allerdings rutschig, zumindest war das letztes Jahr so. Und so megaschlecht ist der Wetterbericht ja jetzt auch nicht. Hier scheint die Sonne schon


----------



## pedax (6. Juni 2012)

zimtstern4 schrieb:


> Was auch gut is für Anfänger (bin selbst Anfängerin und werde über kommendes langes we) ist Saalbach und Leogang in Österreich . (ist von euch knapp unter 200km)



Saalbach ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen - gibt einige leichtere Strecken dort. Den Bikepark Leogang würde ich jetzt für Anfänger aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen


----------



## munichbikediva (12. Juni 2012)

am Samerberg ist freitags übrigens Ladies-Day - da fahren Mädels zum halben Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

